# My Mac cannot access Netflix.com



## UsernameX (Dec 14, 2006)

When I open the webpage using safari, it tells me that I have to enable cookies to be able to view the website. I've enabled cookies and it still tells me the same thing. Here's some info and troubleshooting methods that I've tried so far.

Max OSX Version:10.4.10
Safari Version: 3.03 (522.12.1)

I've gone to preferences in safari and set it to "Accept Cookies: Always"

Web Content: Enabled Plug-ins
Enabled Java
Enabled JavaScript
Disabled Block pop-up windows

I've emptied the cache in Safari, restarted the computer, and tried to access the website without luck too. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks for your help.
Brandon


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tried resetting safari yet? it should be right above the empty cache. also, have you tried a different browser or user account on the mac?


----------



## herkl (Jan 6, 2008)

I had same problem with Safari and Netflix. My solution? Delete ALL cookies that say 'netflix'.

DO THIS:
pull down safari menu
select preferences
click security
click 'show cookies'
delete ALL cookies that say 'netflix' 

that should work [you will have to re-log-in when you go back to netflix.com]


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

A corrupt cookie. I had never thought of that, but it is a great idea.


----------

